# 08' Jump bikes



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Some new stuff coming out this year if you haven't already seen these, thought I'd post em up.

( $649.99 sick bike ) 2008 GT Ruckus UF










$699.99 Mongoose Ritual street










?? around ~$649.99 somewhere. Jamis Kromo










Classic $699.99 Kona Shred










$1099.99 Kona Cowan










the ritual and ruckus have got my eye though.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

08' P.1


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Don't tell Sadie at Deity...

Eric let me in on the new stuff a while ago. I won't go into details the changes in the existing stuff but...look for a Deity seatpost that is lighter than a Thomson. 

I'll be taking photos for whatever you guys want to see of the 08 stuff here in a few weeks. Nobody ever posts up the street and dirt jump stuff. I'll start a thread here in a while.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Man, that GT is looking pretty nice... anyone have experience with the Duro-D fork it comes with?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

That Duro D fork works...it was on my Thread One a couple of years ago. It has a preload adjustment and that's it. For street it worked ok, but in the dirt it would have been nice to have it a little more plush and have some control over the rebound.

Haro Thread One $650~ (Now comes in Long and Reg.) I have a Long at my shop...super fun bike and all the dropout issues were solved by Dave Weagle.










Haro Thread Eight $800~ (Now comes in Long and Reg.)










Kona Stuff $899.99


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

why do the kona DJ bikes have weird geo?


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Jiffycake said:


> why do the kona DJ bikes have weird geo?


b/c they're more trail worthy than street and park.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

well yeah, but you would think they would make a dedicated model for this type of riding..


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Jiffycake said:


> well yeah, but you would think they would make a dedicated model for this type of riding..


people go huge on the kona's, always have too. I havent looked at the geo, but the cowan is different than the stuff and shred.

sandyP1 is 100% correct. The kona's arent as good in the skatepark or on the streets, but they ride like they're on rails in the dirt.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Jiffycake said:


> well yeah, but you would think they would make a dedicated model for this type of riding..


I agree. Seems like Kona used to be a little ahead of the curve in terms of park/dj geo for mtbs, but it's like they haven't modified the design in years. They're not keeping up with the more "bmxish" geos out there. But, maybe they don't want to. :nono:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

2008 P.2


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> 2008 P.2


Hey!! They stole my funky color/white seat/white fork combo! Looks kinda hot, though.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> people go huge on the kona's, always have too. I havent looked at the geo, but the cowan is different than the stuff and shred.
> 
> sandyP1 is 100% correct. The kona's arent as good in the skatepark or on the streets, but they ride like they're on rails in the dirt.


Actually the Shred and the Scrap have the same frame and the Stuff and the Cowan are the same. The geometry is supposed to be the same on them all. Though with the dropouts on the Stuff and Cowan being adjustable, I don't know how they can be the same.

Kona is going to produce a steel Street/DJ frame. It will be called the "Shonky".

-Street/Dirt Jump Frame
-Kona Cromoly XXX Butted Tubing
-Reinforced/Integrated Headtube
-Cold Forged Rear Entry Dropouts & B/B
-Will come in Regular and Long

I'll snap a photo of it here in 3 weeks.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

The Agency said:


> Actually the Shred and the Scrap have the same frame and the Stuff and the Cowan are the same. The geometry is supposed to be the same on them all. Though with the dropouts on the Stuff and Cowan being adjustable, I don't know how they can be the same.
> 
> Kona is going to produce a steel Street/DJ frame. It will be called the "Shonky".
> 
> ...


no the cowan is different for 2008, look at it. smaller top tube (less chunky), the dropouts of course, but looks like a 1.5 head tube as well. Dont forget to look at those chainstays too, they look way short.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Kona, in general, hasn't really made any significant changes in the designs of any of their bicycles IMO. I'm not really an avid Kona follower but I came to that conclusion recently.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> no the cowan is different for 2008, look at it. smaller top tube (less chunky), the dropouts of course, but looks like a 1.5 head tube as well. Dont forget to look at those chainstays too, they look way short.


Todd, you are right. They have used the same frame up till the 2008's. I knew they got rid of the sliding drop outs on the Suff and Cowan but I just didn't look at it close enough. The chainstays are now fixed at 16.3" down from 16.7". The Stuff and Shred are still 16.7".

The B.A.S.S. is the Cowan DS built up for slopestyle. But, even though at Crankworkx and every other slopestyle event half the field is on Konas, at Crankworx Kona told Paul and me that it might be a European thing only. I'm glad they changed their minds. So pimp, I got to play with it a little.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i can now say 

steel is for REAL


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Whats with the gross paintjobs on the Kona's


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> people go huge on the kona's, always have too. I havent looked at the geo, but the cowan is different than the stuff and shred.
> 
> sandyP1 is 100% correct. The kona's arent as good in the skatepark or on the streets, but they ride like they're on rails in the dirt.


The Cowan geo used to be the same as all the other frames.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The Cowan geo used to be the same as all the other frames.


I already know this...


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> 2008 P.2


the bike looks killer but i wonder what kind of tires are those?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

GT UF series is one of the most underrated IMO. I almost bought one of those purple rigid UF24's (where are the pics of that one here?) earlier this season before finally building up another bike... 
bang for the buck.


Those P bikes seem to still have an earth dragging low bb height.... pretty wack IMO. but, hey... the marketing still works because they are still selling them left and right....



oh yeah, where are the '08 Norcos? Look pretty solid to me, and FULL on bmx standards too, spanish, integrated, 1" seattube, etc... for a company that doesn't even produce or sell bmx bikes (or do they ?), they sure seem quick to adopt the standards! no complaint here though, those are mostly the components that I use and I like most of those standards better for this type of riding compared to typical "mtb" standards.


oh yeah, Agency, I'll be looking forward to catching some of those pics you must have. Sounds cool.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

BikeSATORI said:


> GT UF series is one of the most underrated IMO. I almost bought one of those purple rigid UF24's (where are the pics of that one here?) earlier this season before finally building up another bike...
> bang for the buck.
> 
> Those P bikes seem to still have an earth dragging low bb height.... pretty wack IMO. but, hey... the marketing still works because they are still selling them left and right....
> ...


i agree, the GT UF's look way solid. i too tried getting my hands on the UF 24 rigid but it was very hard finding a distributer that could get one.

norco actually does produce BMX bikes if i'm not mistaken? the 08's that were posted on here or somewhere else before looked awesome too.

looks like many companies are starting to catch onto what's going down in the streets, more steel simplicity. the mongoose and the jamis both look really good. i'd like to try all these bikes out...

Kona definitely needs to come out with this true steel street rig that was mentioned. their jump bikes always get to me since they for some reason have to come with the double ring up front as well as more trail oriented Geo. although i can attest to how well they feel in the air. a friend of mine has a large cowan and the thing is incredibly stable on big lines. it's more of an FR bike then anything..


----------



## SublimeJason (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought Norco was better none for BMX Bikes.....than MTB........
But then again, I'm a newb nowa days but I had a Norco Freestyle back when I was younger.......


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's the 08 Norco BMX's. I don't know enough about BMX's to know if they are good or not though.
http://www.norco.com/bikes/bmx/

Here's some of the MTB's -

Norco 250 (yellow/grey) ~$1400 Canadian

Norco Ryde (black/orange) ~$1000 Canadian

Norco 125 (green) ~$1300 Canadian

Norco 4Hun (Purple) ~$1800 Canadian


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Norco 250 looks great (except the stem which is gross). Why they need to put a 8" disc on the 4hun is beyond me.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Keep an eye out for the '08 Eastern26 stuff. I won't let the cat out of the bag; if you like the Nighttrain, Warthog, etc. You'll like their new bikes!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> Those P bikes seem to still have an earth dragging low bb height.... pretty wack IMO. but, hey... the marketing still works because they are still selling them left and right....


That UF rigid 24 was a great bike. I almost started carrying GT just for that bike.

Every time I hop on somebody's P bike I feel like I'm going to clean off the pedal pins. (Edited so I don't make P bike guys mad.)

The 250 is sweet! I just couldn't get into all the pink they used for the 07.


----------



## C_Ray (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone know the msrp on the 2008 Specialized p.2 chromo, or any of the other 08 p.bikes?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

C_Ray said:


> Does anyone know the msrp on the 2008 Specialized p.2 chromo, or any of the other 08 p.bikes?


just guessing, but probably $999.99 knowing Specialized.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The norco offerings look nice except those horrendous stems.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i used to love the wierd funky bright lairy coloured kona's. my ones bright orange!!! or used to be. they've kind or ruined it being fairly boring. last years kona stuff (i think) was a lovely bright lime green!!!
kona geo is more freeride/dirt jump/trail riding. longer chainstays and able to take a longer travel fork and not feel that bad. they are pretty much indestructable aswell. i took what must have been about an 8 foot drop badly on my hardtail and theres nothing wrong with the bike except a slightly out of true rear wheel. 3 stitches in my knee though which come out tomorrow


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.littermag.com/techno/superco/menu.php


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Those Superco bikes are ultra clean. Not much tire clearance on the 26, that's only a 2.2" in there. Love the Mid BB.

24"
















26"


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I love on their website it says "If combined with skin tight black jeans and a chain wallet, the 20 inchers might accept you."


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

wow thanks for introducing me to litter mag, my bookmarks bike folder just keeps filling up with cool new stuff to keep a watch on.

on littermag, found this santa cruz prototype. they described it in audio as a "jackamelion" which I like that name a lot better than the syndicate they're calling this bike.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Isn't that Santa Cruz rediculusly light? I think I remember hearing that audio once and he said it was in the mid 20's?


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

i would love to know who names konas bikes and parts. that must be a fun job


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

those superco bikes look tight! anyone got anymore info on them?


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Made is SLC, 24 & 26" versions, Steel, integraded headset.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

sikocycles said:


> Made is SLC, 24 & 26" versions, Steel, integraded headset.


Any info on prices. with that short of a rear end. i might just abandon my rutual for one of these frames. Besides I like the mid bb and integrated headset and post clamp.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> wow thanks for introducing me to litter mag, my bookmarks bike folder just keeps filling up with cool new stuff to keep a watch on.
> 
> on littermag, found this santa cruz prototype. they described it in audio as a "jackamelion" which I like that name a lot better than the syndicate they're calling this bike.


The frame doesn't look as ugly as the other ones...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

urbanfreerider said:


> The frame doesn't look as ugly as the other ones...


as ugly as the other syndicate bikes? agreed.

as "ugly" as the superco? your off your rocker man, the SuperCo's are turning out to be some of the smoothest on the market IMO...
not to mention, there's nothing better than a stickerless bike. that santa cruz (and all other racerboy rides) is another story...

btw, that sc is aluminum, the superco's are 4130.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i dig that santa cruz that thing looks soooo low. to bad after riding a cro mo frame i wold never get another aluminum one


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I think that specialized is second uglyest only to the outdated looking konas. The supercos are a thing of beauty. Everything else looks good.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Corsair DJ










Corsair Slopestyle


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I've always pretty much hated the looks of any full suspension bike, but that Corsair Slopestyle is sexy.


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Kona is going to produce a steel Street/DJ frame. It will be called the "Shonky".
> 
> -Street/Dirt Jump Frame
> -Kona Cromoly XXX Butted Tubing
> ...


This one eh?:










Looks awesome.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Corsair DJ


Dang, that frame is nice, I want to see one built up!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Jervis.G said:


> This one eh?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got my photos...but that works. No possibility for dérailleurs, 4130, and cheap! Looking forward to checking it out in person. MSRP is $349.99 Will come in Regular and Long.


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

any body know anything on the 08 dk xenia


----------



## NoOne (Sep 18, 2007)

Jervis.G said:


> This one eh?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geometry ?


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> Dang, that frame is nice, I want to see one built up!


id put the pic of the built one...but i dont know how to 

http://www.asilvertouch.com/features.php?feature_id=181


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

i had to dig up this thread to show ya guys teh 08' yeti DJ

http://www.yeticycles.com/Bikes/BikesDJ.cfm

it actualy has some color this year !!!


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

yetis are always nice i just choose to hate that post because its from urbancockrider


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

*here you go*



bringdoom said:


> Any info on prices. with that short of a rear end. i might just abandon my rutual for one of these frames. Besides I like the mid bb and integrated headset and post clamp.


Fresh new tools for fun from Doc coming down the pipeline. You'll find pics attached, some specs below and the sneak peek photos are still available at littermag.com. (Thanks again Gordo!)

SuperCo's Satellite (24") and Charger (26") are currently in production with an ETA of three months. Additional detail on these frames will be with you in the coming weeks.

In the meantime, we'll be at Interbike with both bikes available for a spin on the track at the dirt demo.

SuperCo

The Satellite 24" &The Charger 26"

Tubing True Temper Supertherm 4130 front, True Temper Platinum 4130 rear

Headset 1.125 Campagnolo Type Integrated (BMX standard 45/45 angular contact)

BB Mid Sized

Brakes Disc only, Small Rotor International Standard Mount

Hub spacing 135mm

Geometry (with 18.5" fork):

The Satellite 24"

Head Angle 70

Seat Angle 71

TT length (actual) 22.125 inch

BB height 12.125 inch

Min CS length 14.625 inch

Frame weight 4.75 lbs

The Charger 26"

Head Angle 70

Seat Angle 71 effective at 16 inch BB center to seat rails (68 actual)

TT length(actual) 22.125 inch

BB height 12.125 inch

Min CS length 15.0 inch

Frame weight 4.9 lbs

-- 
SuperCo
p 801-973-0656
c 212-932-1445
[email protected]


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i personally dont ike the 26 charger, because they had to move the seat tube onto the downtube and you cant slam the seat. doesnt do it for me.

but the 24 is sick, looks the goods!


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

website is up.
http://www.ridesuperco.com/2008/


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

$725 for a hardtail?? I knew something was too good to be true.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Don't tell Sadie at Deity...
> 
> Eric let me in on the new stuff a while ago. I won't go into details the changes in the existing stuff but...look for a Deity seatpost that is lighter than a Thomson.
> 
> I'll be taking photos for whatever you guys want to see of the 08 stuff here in a few weeks. Nobody ever posts up the street and dirt jump stuff. I'll start a thread here in a while.


Any idea when we might see this seatpost, I need one for my new build and was actually lookin at Thomson


----------

